# Heart



## Ina (Mar 21, 2014)

Can you have a heart attack, and not know it?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes Ina, people can have a heart attack and not know it.  Some symptoms are shortness of breath, chest pain like there's a pulled muscle or indigestion, feeling sick and nauseous for several hours, jaw ache, etc.  Here's an article that explains it...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...g-toll-heart-attacks-dont-know-youve-had.html

Hope you and your husband are feeling okay, are either of you having symptoms that you may think is a heart attack?  If so, you should get checked out by the doctor as soon as possible.


----------



## Ina (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Sea, Thank you for asking. I was wondering because I saw my Dr. On Wensday, and She said she thought it might have happened to me, but without further test, she wasn't positive. I didn't feel anything new, SO I'm sceptical. She changed things up, and now I'm totally confused. We've been running between the VA for Michael's hearing aids, and the bank about the $1500.00 online theift, and my Dr. Plus we are still trying to get all of our son's affairs straightened out. We will be having the cremation ceremony in April, when his children can get here. 

 I'm stopping Simvastatin 20MG twice daily.
 Decrease Carvedilol 12.5MG twice daily to 6.25MG twice daily for 4 days then stop. 
Start taking Lisinopril 10MG for 4 days then go to 10MG twice daily.
Continue Gemfibrozil 600 MG twice daily.
Decrease Levothyroxine Sodium from 88 MCG to 75MCG ONCE daily.
Continue Symbicort twice daily.
Continue Proventil HFA as needed.
Plus there are Hydrocodone-Acetaminophen 10-325 MG. Four times a day.
Soma 350MG three times a day.
Lorazepam 2MG twice daily.

CRAZY, YOU THINK??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

You're really dealing with a lot Ina, and that stress will take its toll on you.  I hope after all these things are taken care of that you can get a break and have some peace in your life.  I'm not familiar at all with those medications, but it seems like an awful lot to be taking, just the drugs can have some weird effects on you sometimes I'm sure.  But you have to follow your docs advice.

What made your doctor think that you had a heart attack, did she notice something unusual about you?


----------



## Ina (Mar 21, 2014)

She said the heart murrer I have sound loader and different, and something about my last blood work up showing something. The only reason I got the drug store correct is be cause she wrote it out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I hope you're okay Ina, and you don't have a really serious heart problem or an attack.


----------



## Ina (Mar 21, 2014)

I think as some more time goes by, and my hubby' s need of me, are pulling me back to where I need to rejoin the happily living again. The world does go on, and that a good thing for all of us.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 21, 2014)

I also take the Carvedilol and the Lisinopril for my heart failure, a-fib, and leaking valve; they are supposed to help regulate the heartbeat so that it is not so irregular and fast, and my cardiologist said he thought I would be able to get more oxygen and be able to have more energy to do things. 
I don't know if it is any better than the old heart medicine that I had before; but I do think that I am able to do things easier than I was doing before.

I am also taking the MSM and DMSO, since the sulfur is supposed to be one of the best things to heal our bodies. 
It seems to have helped my husband to do better, too. He has end stage liver cirrhosis, and the doctors told him that when he first came to the VA last fall, they thought he was too late, and didn't expect him to live. 
Now, they are amazed at how well he is doing; and he can do more than I can do.


----------



## Ina (Mar 21, 2014)

I take so many different drugs, I'm afraid to add anything else.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 21, 2014)

I was worried when my cardiologist changed mine, too; but everything went fine with the changeover, and I am sure that your doctor is only changing what needs to be changed so you will feel better, too.

I wasn't suggesting that you take the MSM, you should do what your doctor advises you to do, and I was just sharing that little part.  The cardiologist said there is nothing more they can do for my heart; so I am always looking for a natural way to make it stronger again.


----------



## Ina (Mar 21, 2014)

HFL, I do think I'll ask her about the MSM AND DMSO at MY next meeting. Maybe I could save some money on the pain pills.:flowers:


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Ina said:


> HFL, I do think I'll ask her about the MSM AND DMSO at MY next meeting. Maybe I could save some money on the pain pills.:flowers:



Ina, I do hope things improve for you and that those involved in your care do right by you too.:love_heart: 

You're a thinking person, so the better informed you are, the better off you'll be.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ina said:


> Can you have a heart attack, and not know it?



I thought I was having a heart attack, and I knew it, so different than what you are asking Ina.  I just want to say, get to the doc if you think that.  I found out it was something called Esophogeal Spasms, and they gave me nitro, but then I read about drinking cold water stops them.  It does, within the time it take the water to go down the tube.  I keep the nitro handy in case, because they take me down, literally.  The cardio said they feel the same as the women's symptoms in a heart attack.

Hope all will be ok with your heart, or whatever it turns out to be.  Take care, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 22, 2014)

I should have read more of the thread Ina, I see you do have heart-problems already, so I see your concern, plus the fact of it probably being your heart.  Denise PS couldn't find the "big hug" smiley, not quite awake yet, but sending one your way Ina


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 22, 2014)

Looks ok to me Ina.

Basically you are swapping Carvedilol for Lisinopril, and this is the best way to do it...gradually from one to the other; so you never go without, and you never overdose either!
stopping Simvastatin is fine....you can just stop....and Thyroxine decrease....no problem.
go for it....
you have been through so much recently...try not to stress too much..


----------



## jjcombosize (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes Ina,
You can have a heart attack and not know it - you already are on a lot of medication, but a blood test should show an elevated enzyme (don't remember what it was, but that's how they determined my mom was having an attack) and that marker usually lets the cardiologist have a clearer picture of what's going on. It took 3 trips to the ER for them to catch my mom's heart attack and put in two stents to clear her blockages. At first they thought, and so did we that her meds were giving her digestive problems which could have been the source of her "heart-burn" like pain.  Latest AARP mag has good article about lack of research into women's side of heart disease and how many more of us die from heart attacks than breast cancer.  Doctors are less likely to correctly diagnose and treat women. My mom sees an endocrinologist every 6 months because thyroid problems can act upon the heart.  Be sure your docs are communicating - I pull records for mom and get them to both practices and use our GP as a gate-keeper.  I know this sounds like a lot, but setting up one doctor to look over all your meds and be your cheerleader is useful especially if he or she has hospital privileges. I have worked hard to coordinate all of our docs so that they share records as much as possible and it has really helped.


----------



## Ina (Jun 18, 2014)

jjcombosize, Thank you for your suggestions. I have put my doctor over all consultations. I lucked out almost a year ago, when the nonprofit clinic I go to put a nice young female doctor, maybe 35, over my case. She will even call me herself on a weekend to see how I am doing, if she is worried. I have never had such a caring doctor before. :wave:


----------



## Ina (Jun 18, 2014)

jjcombosize, Before I forget my manners, I wish to say, :welcome:  We are a great group of peeps, and always looking forward to meeting new friends. So, jump in and start talking about whatever. I hope you enjoy SF.:hatoff:


----------



## jjcombosize (Jun 18, 2014)

*Glad you found a great and caring doc!*



Ina said:


> jjcombosize, Thank you for your suggestions. I have put my doctor over all consultations. I lucked out almost a year ago, when the nonprofit clinic I go to put a nice young female doctor, maybe 35, over my case. She will even call me herself on a weekend to see how I am doing, if she is worried. I have never had such a caring doctor before. :wave:



Hi and thanks for the welcome Ina: What a blessing - glad that you have a "gate-keeper"- it is too bad that our little local hospital and doctor groups have all been bought out by a for-profit group.  They all held out for as long as they could.  My whole family has been going to them for over thirty years and hope we don't see a change in the level of care which has always been great for us. I hope that you can with the help of your woman doctor continue to get well! 
jjcombosize


----------



## Phantom (Jun 18, 2014)

I didn't know I had / having heart attack

I got severe pain in back between shoulder blades and slight tingle on ring finger

previous to that I had about a week before uneasy feeling in stomach while lying in bed Gradually got stomach pain.Though just indigestion.Walked around a bit and it went

Couple of days latter same thing but this time felt very sick and vomited

Was not going to do anything the night I had back pain as my wife was to go to hospital herself and I didn't want to worry her and make her cancell her hospital procedure

My daughter insisted on ambulance.They came and just as precaution took me to emergency where they found out I had heart attack
Was transferred to big hospital in Melbourne by air ambulance.They inserted two heart stents and followed up by two more a few weeks latter
      When doing tests they also found I had borderline renal failure.They are keeping an  eye on that.Had to see Oncologist to have bone marrow biopsy
So far so good. Last bloods I had zero protein on my blood which apparently is good


----------

